# question about formeron



## sofargone561 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im pretty sure this is in the right section lol.

Anyway, lets say one has a rather large cycle with higher doses of test and a few other compounds, and that cycle was set up to have caber and adex run on cycle and clomid and aromasin run during PCT. If that person ran Formeron on cycle and during PCT would that person still need caber and adex or no? would they maybe still need caber but not adex? From what im reading Formeron is the shit. So i was thinking if it was run at the max recomended dose everyday during cycle and PCT you would not need any other AI or anything correct? I dont know shit about it as of right now except for that it seems to be the only thing on the market thats legit and nit fucking bunk


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 5, 2012)

IMO nothing else would be needed...it did the job for me on some potent stuff.


----------



## Riles (Apr 5, 2012)

I understand Formeron works in place of adex and aromasin but are we to believe that it will take the place of caber and clomid too?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 5, 2012)

Riles said:


> I understand Formeron works in place of adex and aromasin but are we to believe that it will take the place of caber and clomid too?



no, no, i knew it took place of aromasin, i was asking if it took place of caber and adex too. I assume it takes place od adex as well as aromasin but i dont think it would take the place of caber.  i know it doesnt take place clomid. Im not sure if my first post made any sense, i am fucking exhuasted and working a god damn grave yard shift tonight. does that clear it up?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 5, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> IMO nothing else would be needed...it did the job for me on some potent stuff.



when will you guys be back in stock??? i need 10 bottles!!!!

btw thank you!


----------



## Riles (Apr 5, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> no, no, i knew it took place of aromasin, i was asking if it took place of caber and adex too. I assume it takes place od adex as well as aromasin but i dont think it would take the place of caber.  i know it doesnt take place clomid. Im not sure if my first post made any sense, i am fucking exhuasted and working a god damn grave yard shift tonight. does that clear it up?



Sorry about that, I understood what you were asking.



OrbitNutrition said:


> IMO nothing else would be needed...it did the job for me on some potent stuff.




This just caught me a bit by surprise and I was looking for some clarification


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 5, 2012)

Riles said:


> Sorry about that, I understood what you were asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh okay, ya me to. im a little confused about it right now lol


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 6, 2012)

I've read formestane is a mild dopamine agonist so it should have some effect on prolactin, not sure if it would be as strong as caber/prami though. It will take the place of any other ai's though and since it's suicidal can be used instead of aromasin for pct. I would at least have caber on hand or possibly run it at just .25mg 2x a week with one pump of formeron ED or EOD


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 6, 2012)

Shucks I just PM'd a buddy asking this same question     So what's the most agreed upon answer as an AI to deca or tren?  Is this the AI that ends all others?  Tired of taking baking soda damn it!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Prami for a prolactin inhibitor on cycle with a 19-nor. Well, real prami that is..... =(


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm running 500mg's of Deca per week right now.. was using masin and prami..  but switch a little while ago to formeron.  I haven't touched the Prami since.  Can't say it would be the same for you.. but with just masin I needed the prami.  I'm on my second bottle of formeron now.  I'll never go back to anything else as long as I can get this stuff.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 6, 2012)

im going to use this shit and i will be letting everyone know how it goes. only problem is everyone and there mother is sold out of the shit. I will still be runnning caber along side it. as soon as this shit gets back in stock i will be in the final stages of starting my cycle..... =o


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 7, 2012)

Ours will be back in stock anytime.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 7, 2012)

just ordered 2 bottles from you guys, what is the deal with the 2 bottle max order? i need 7 lol


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 7, 2012)

That's all that was left in stock. We do not do Max orders


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 7, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> just ordered 2 bottles from you guys, what is the deal with the 2 bottle max order? i need 7 lol





OrbitNutrition said:


> That's all that was left in stock. We do not do Max orders



Damn you!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 7, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> That's all that was left in stock. We do not do Max orders



lol well as long as i get those 2 i ordered im happy, i had to order 2 from u and 2 from the other place lol, i strill need 3 more so hurry anmd get more in stock lol!



Ezskanken said:


> Damn you!




=p


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 7, 2012)

Brundel needs to replicate himself about 10 times so he can UP the manufacturing process. Sofargone is hogging the available stock


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Brundel needs to replicate himself about 10 times so he can UP the manufacturing process. Sofargone is hogging the available stock



I vote to make clones of brundel


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Brundel needs to replicate himself about 10 times so he can UP the manufacturing process. Sofargone is hogging the available stock



LOL! i literlly have been checking both sites that sell it every day like 3 times a day and once i saw they have it back i ordered 2 from each place lol sorry i still need 3 more bottle =p



OrbitNutrition said:


> I vote to make clones of brundel



x3 brotha! lets do it


----------



## oufinny (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice to hear we are getting stock. I wanted more but missed out. Best. AI. EVER!


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 8, 2012)

Whos peepee do I have to touch to get some more formeron?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 10, 2012)

So if someone were to run turinabol and halotestin both at low doses and use formeron from day one till day 60 and clomid for pct there will no need to include aromasin? Reading here that Formeron can be use as a substitute for aromasin it would be nice. Plus no need for over kill. 

Thoughts?


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 10, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> So if someone were to run turinabol and halotestin both at low doses and use formeron from day one till day 60 and clomid for pct there will no need to include aromasin? Reading here that Formeron can be use as a substitute for aromasin it would be nice. Plus no need for over kill.
> 
> Thoughts?



Correct. You can use Formeron as your AI for this...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Correct. You can use Formeron as your AI for this...



yep


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## MULCH63 (Apr 10, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> That's all that was left in stock. We do not do Max orders



Well I knew it was a matter of time until there would be a shortage.. with all the AI BS going on. Luckly I have my can but will need more. Better stock hard bro.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 10, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> Well I knew it was a matter of time until there would be a shortage.. with all the AI BS going on. Luckly I have my can but will need more. Better stock hard bro.



Oh yeah bro we got a BIG BIG order in for all our iml bros and 1 can for myself


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 11, 2012)

So can this be run by itself as a cycle???


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

no I think it would be absolutely worthless as a "cycle" it is an androgen but I've never heard of any real noticeable anabolic activity by itself. It's an awesome AI though especially with its effects on shbg and prolactin, as well as being suicidal like aromasin


----------

